# Where can I dispose of my microwave



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Our old microwave recently conked out and we bought a new one. What is the best way to dispose of the old one in a responsible manner? I don't think leaving it in the garbage room will count as one.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Home Page


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Our old microwave recently conked out and we bought a new one. What is the best way to dispose of the old one in a responsible manner? I don't think leaving it in the garbage room will count as one.


You could put it next to my bin, anything shiney or even looks like it has value dissappears faster than my old mate Andy when it was his turn for a round.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot Gavtek. Wasn't sure they would take a non working microwave, but seems like they do.


----------



## ajmalm (Apr 1, 2009)

keep it near to the disposal area of your apartment.. that can be useful fro someone..sometime the cleaners or security will take it.


----------

